
Waymo Has 461 Questions for Anthony Levandowski - fern12
https://www.axios.com/heres-what-waymo-wants-to-ask-its-former-self-driving-car-employee-2455220049.html
======
carlsborg
"You were paid more than $100 million during your employment at Google,
correct".

Not so bad.

